# Anyone else still have the Breyfogle book?



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2008)

Dark maroon plastic cover, bad photos, covered everything from outdoor meal planning to humping casualties out of the bush. Parts outdated or just wrong in light of later findings, but basics still good and pragmatic.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 27, 2008)

*Guess not. Case closed.*

.           ..........


----------

